# Anti-Inflammatory Diets



## David073 (Aug 10, 2021)

I’ve been struggling with cystic acne since I was 14 (I’ll be 30 next Friday) and have tried every medicine under the sun. Some have worked better than others, but I do not want to continue being medicated as I’m sure I’m damaging my body from rotating various pills in a vicious cycle. I’ve heard changing up my diet could possibly help, but not sure what to do. 

I’ve already cut out dairy, artificial sugars, and carbs and drink nothing but water and seltzer’s. Anything else I should try? I look forward to your responses. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavedSinner (Aug 10, 2021)

Just don't eat for a day or two and you will experience a huge inflammation drop---without any pills or food --- it is the surest way and doesn't cost even a penny.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 10, 2021)

I understand your pain. I was told my acne would go away with age. Nope.
My acne went to zero when I basically intermittently fasted everyday. Took at least a couple of weeks.By that I mean lunch is my first meal of the day. I take in no calories except for pure black coffee. I also do not snack, unless you consider a beer a snack. So I have two square meals that are separated by 6 to 8 hours depending. I actually got this from a workout guru I used to follow. He was so right! Now, when there is breakfast being offered like at hotels or the PTO catering, I won't pass it up and have no consequences because my body got used it.
Now if I only eat garbage (carbs are not garbage though I do shun milk except for cheese. I would die if I couldn't eat cheese but to each his own) in these two meals do get a flare up but its far less than it used to be.
This is really anti inflammatory because if you constantly eat insulin levels are raised. Even old medical journals said acne was diabetes of the skin. Fasting like this also promotes more cell turnover while keeping insulin levels low which results in less sebum production.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David073 (Aug 10, 2021)

arapahoepark said:


> I understand your pain. I was told my acne would go away with age. Nope.
> My acne went to zero when I basically intermittently fasted everyday. Took at least a couple of weeks.By that I mean lunch is my first meal of the day. I take in no calories except for pure black coffee. I also do not snack, unless you consider a beer a snack. So I have two square meals that are separated by 6 to 8 hours depending. I actually got this from a workout guru I used to follow. He was so right! Now, when there is breakfast being offered like at hotels or the PTO catering, I won't pass it up and have no consequences because my body got used it.
> Now if I only eat garbage (carbs are not garbage though I do shun milk except for cheese. I would die if I couldn't eat cheese but to each his own) in these two meals do get a flare up but its far less than it used to be.
> This is really anti inflammatory because if you constantly eat insulin levels are raised. Even old medical journals said acne was diabetes of the skin. Fasting like this also promotes more cell turnover while keeping insulin levels low which results in less sebum production.



That’s very interesting. My dermatologist told me to not drink beer anymore, which was hard at first, but it’s all good haha I currently eat breakfast (7am), and dinner (4pm) and that’s pretty much it. I have noticed that I don’t break out as bad as much, but do have occasional flare ups. Just not sure what’s causing them and am trying to pinpoint what it is. I also change my pillow cases every night. I’ve been doing all of this since July 4th of this year. When did you start noticing a radical difference on your face from changing things up? How long did it take until you could say that you’ve successfully solved the problem? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 10, 2021)

David073 said:


> That’s very interesting. My dermatologist told me to not drink beer anymore, which was hard at first, but it’s all good haha I currently eat breakfast (7am), and dinner (4pm) and that’s pretty much it. I have noticed that I don’t break out as bad as much, but do have occasional flare ups. Just not sure what’s causing them and am trying to pinpoint what it is. I also change my pillow cases every night. I’ve been doing all of this since July 4th of this year. When did you start noticing a radical difference on your face from changing things up? How long did it take until you could say that you’ve successfully solved the problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a start. A few weeks. My lunch also isn't typically heavy.


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 10, 2021)

David073 said:


> That’s very interesting. My dermatologist told me to not drink beer anymore, which was hard at first, but it’s all good haha I currently eat breakfast (7am), and dinner (4pm) and that’s pretty much it. I have noticed that I don’t break out as bad as much, but do have occasional flare ups. Just not sure what’s causing them and am trying to pinpoint what it is. I also change my pillow cases every night. I’ve been doing all of this since July 4th of this year. When did you start noticing a radical difference on your face from changing things up? How long did it take until you could say that you’ve successfully solved the problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the breakfast is too early?


----------



## Scynne (Aug 10, 2021)

Cutting out the milk alone often does the trick after a month or so. How careful are you being about hidden milk? Manufacturers can squeeze it into the oddest of places.
And your eating schedule is not ideal. If you want do to two meals a day, lunch is the one you shouldn't skip. Skipping only lunch is prettymuch the worst of both worlds between intermittent fasting and a standard American eating schedule. Instead of clumping your insulin spikes together then recovering, you're spiking it right as your body is getting ready to start recovering. There are some hormonal reasons to skip breakfast, pushing your eating window as late into the day as possible, but if you just really love breakfast, skip dinner.


----------



## David073 (Aug 10, 2021)

Scynne said:


> Cutting out the milk alone often does the trick after a month or so. How careful are you being about hidden milk? Manufacturers can squeeze it into the oddest of places.
> And your eating schedule is not ideal. If you want do to two meals a day, lunch is the one you shouldn't skip. Skipping only lunch is prettymuch the worst of both worlds between intermittent fasting and a standard American eating schedule. Instead of clumping your insulin spikes together then recovering, you're spiking it right as your body is getting ready to start recovering. There are some hormonal reasons to skip breakfast, pushing your eating window as late into the day as possible, but if you just really love breakfast, skip dinner.



I haven’t noticed any hidden milk in what I eat, though I’m sure it may go by a different name. I’ll keep a better eye out. As for my meals, I work from 8a-3:30p and don’t get a lunch break so eating my first meal at lunch time just doesn’t work for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scynne (Aug 11, 2021)

David073 said:


> I haven’t noticed any hidden milk in what I eat, though I’m sure it may go by a different name. I’ll keep a better eye out. As for my meals, I work from 8a-3:30p and don’t get a lunch break so eating my first meal at lunch time just doesn’t work for me


That's a Rough Schedule™ around which to eat, to be sure. I'm Canadian, and didn't know not having a lunch break was legal anywhere! In my experience, quitting breakfast involved three mornings of misery followed by years of wondering why I ever ate breakfast. Your kilometreage may vary with having to push it all the way til evening on your first attempt. But, honestly, for purely the skin condition, being strict on removing inflamatory foods is the biggest winner. Might want to try adding canola oil to the list of no-nos if it doesn't start to clear more in the next couple weeks.

Sneaky milk words (ordered least to most sneaky): whey, any word that starts with the letters "lact", anything casein or caseinate, recaldent, nisin.

Bonus advice: a good zinc chelate. Skin loves zinc. Males love zinc. You need more zinc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Aug 11, 2021)

Scynne said:


> Cutting out the milk alone often does the trick after a month or so. How careful are you being about hidden milk? Manufacturers can squeeze it into the oddest of places.
> And your eating schedule is not ideal. If you want do to two meals a day, lunch is the one you shouldn't skip. Skipping only lunch is prettymuch the worst of both worlds between intermittent fasting and a standard American eating schedule. Instead of clumping your insulin spikes together then recovering, you're spiking it right as your body is getting ready to start recovering. There are some hormonal reasons to skip breakfast, pushing your eating window as late into the day as possible, but if you just really love breakfast, skip dinner.


This is interesting. I got into a habit for a time of skipping lunch and really enjoyed the energy I had. I don't know if it did anything for my weight or not, but I didn't get sleepy in the afternoon. If I did have something during that time, it was really light. I got away from it for precisely the reasons you say. I still wonder if it was the right choice.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Aug 11, 2021)

You can try an elimination diet like Whole30. Several church friends tried and told me it made them feel great while losing weight and clearing up skin. It is a lot of work and can get a little pricey due to the requirements (which there are many). You can't have included sugar (pretty much everything from Soda to foods you would think are healthy), you cant have breads, legumes, dairy. You can have lots of organic protein, vegetables and fruits. Don't confuse it with KETO since the goal isn't weight loss its wellbeing.

Here is the book, the Whole30-website and if you google search you will find a lot more. As a side note, I am actually doing this right now and I am on day 30 today. I am going to continue to do this since it has helped me out in many ways. My mind feels sharper, I have significantly less anxiety and are more calm. Skin seems clearer as well. I also lost 20lbs in 30 days. The goal isn't weight loss so don't be alarmed if you try and don't lose weight. I think most of my weight loss came from water weight since wheat carbs tend to store a lot of liquid.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 11, 2021)

Paleo diet


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 11, 2021)

U might be interested in gut flora. Google “Leakey gut”.


----------

